# 11 pound rainbow trout



## robfromaz1977 (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't know the details on this fish except it was caught by a young girl at Big Lake (yes thats the name of the lake) close to where I live. Not sure it is really 11 pounds but it is a big fish.


----------



## Fifelaker (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice Bo I fished that lake alot from 1970-1977 never seen any thing that big, caught a few 5-6 pounders but most were 1-2 lbs. Do you know if she was by one of the dams?
Anyway nice fish I'll bet her eyes were bigger than the trout.


----------



## H 2 H (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice looking buck


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Apr 22, 2012)

Fifelaker said:


> Nice Bo I fished that lake alot from 1970-1977 never seen any thing that big, caught a few 5-6 pounders but most were 1-2 lbs. Do you know if she was by one of the dams?
> Anyway nice fish I'll bet her eyes were bigger than the trout.




I have no idea where on the lake she was when she caught it. I know my eyes would have been coming out of my head to see that on the end of my line. Maybe this will get me motivated to go up there with the family sometime soon.


----------



## ft. churchill (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice example of a rainbow trout. I'll betcha she be a angler for the rest of her life. (Unless PETA outlaws it 'cause it hurts the fishes feelings).


----------



## Whiteman (Apr 22, 2012)

There have been quite a few people pulling some nice trout out of Big lake the last couple of weeks, but that one tops them all. I need to get up there.:bang:


----------



## Fifelaker (Apr 23, 2012)

We used to troll with cowbells but I have wondered if downriggers would work I never heard of them until I moved to Mi. I use them on the big lakes for salmon and small lakes for trout.


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------

